# Important if using PayPal to purchase glass



## dankshizzle (Oct 10, 2011)

If you choose to purchase glass off someone using paypal DO NOT use the terms glass - pipe- bong or anything related. It is against paypal rules and mulitiple people have had accounts frozen. Nobody wants that.


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Oct 10, 2011)

thx for heads up...


----------



## FistPumpinJERSEY (Oct 10, 2011)

defy... good shit bra


----------



## whitelephantrj (Jan 13, 2012)

had no idea


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm on my third account with PayPal...........


----------



## highgrl85 (Jan 28, 2012)

thank you so much for telling us that


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Mar 21, 2012)

Yet another reason why PayPal BLOWS...


----------



## esc420211 (Mar 21, 2012)

Wheres a good site that still takes mo's? for pipes


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Mar 21, 2012)

So what does everyone put down for their order then? Just curious for future purposes


----------



## merkzilla (Mar 21, 2012)

Just put something extremely general 'payment for goods' in the subject.


----------



## researchkitty (May 5, 2012)

A tip to SELLERS of glass: Request your BUYERS PayPal address, so you can send him/her and Invoice for your items. That way, they cant be bad customers and say "THX FOR DA BONG DUDDE" in the notes, and you control what the Invoice is "for".  Thanks to lampworketc for that tip!


----------



## rzza (May 24, 2012)

AHA! Thats why I just recieved a custom hummingbird feeder from RK


----------



## Chronicseeker (Jun 12, 2012)

PayPal that is ridiculous... 
Technically that glass should be used for tobacco use only... HAHA


----------



## kgb424 (Nov 29, 2012)

when I ordered glass using paypal, the company I ordered from put glass beer stine, please handle with care, and got in one piece no problems


----------



## batool100 (Jan 20, 2014)

Here is really awesome and most exciting publish. I completely believe the fact with you and would like to say thanks to you that you discuss this publish here with us. Keep it proceed please.


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit420 (Feb 10, 2014)

I hardly use paypal.. Skrill is the same thing but different policies.
Bitcoin is completely secure


----------



## Agracan (Apr 30, 2014)

I can confirm. We had to change payment processors because Paypal refused to work with us for accessory sales. Actually a good thing since we're now paying a bit less for processing, too bad for them.


----------



## Nickysmoker (Jun 19, 2014)

Yes, be careful while paying by paypal for such sfaff. I can confirm, my account was blocked


----------



## codyscafe (Jan 21, 2015)

I can confirm this happened to be when paying through PayPal for a new bong , and let me tell you, getting paypal to reverse a blocked or frozen account is a BIT**!!! I finally said F it and have not attempted with them since


----------



## cannakis (Feb 2, 2015)

dankshizzle said:


> If you choose to purchase glass off someone using paypal DO NOT use the terms glass - pipe- bong or anything related. It is against paypal rules and mulitiple people have had accounts frozen. Nobody wants that.


thanks for the heads up brother.


----------



## SmokeCartel (Nov 5, 2015)

I have also run into problems with selling Titanium as well, I eventually figured out that "Hardware" is the best way to describe ti nails.


----------



## toaster struedel (Nov 5, 2015)

Can I get a $700 hammer to drive my $300 nails? lol boycott PayPal visa don't care what ya buy! What ever happened to COD?


----------

